# OK, let's discuss the ethics of this



## El Sombrero (Jan 29, 2008)

* Calling all Spearos....Time to Smash Lake Trout
Anyone want to come join me for a Lake trout Record..... I am planning on smashing the world record lake trout / splake records... As I see it we have only a couple months left to do this in Utah... It seams that the hook and line guys want to push for a ban on spearfishing in Utah... They are out for a witch hunt and we are their target... We have until the end of Novermber to spearfish in Utah... This year...

My plan is to go every weekend to either flaming gorge Res. or Fish lake and shot the biggiest fish I can find.

Who is up for it???

James Hardesty*

Discuss.....................


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. I'm pretty neutral on the subject of spearfishing. I see how it could be very challenging, invigorating, and rewarding. But like anything else, any group out there has to be congnizent on some level about how others perceive them. Not that you have to live every breath in a daze of political correctness - not at all. But I don't see how this kind of approach does a group any favors. 

We all think the photo of PETA spelled out in dead jackrabbits is pretty cool. But does it help our cause? I see this the same way. The biggest way to bring demise to spearfishing at Fish Lake is to insite enough H & L fishermen to show up at a RAC meeting, or worse yet, get their grandpa legislator to sponsor a bill on the hill. In either case, the "in your face" flaunting isn't going to help the cause.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

(See Sombrero, - I'll even participate in the discussion. Lets just keep it on the issue and not result to name calling and the thread will stay open!)

Carry on.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am also pretty neutral about your method, but you personally are a (edit) _person_ who needs an attitude adjustment, go elsewhere!

EDIT-sorry, I did not consider that to be name calling, but you are correct, it was! Guys, simply let this thread roll off of the active posts page; that will be better than to give him the hot responses that he is after. As if everything had not already been discussed in the previous thread. Let's not give him the satisfaction, although two locked threads in only being a member for a week or so is impressively immature.


----------



## El Sombrero (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, that didn't last long did it?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge - ya gotta play nice man. Ideas. Not people! Discussions - not personal attacks!


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I was trying to stay out of this one myself. I'm a bit conflicted as I am a diehard CR flyfisherman who scuba dives and does use a spear on occasion for non game fish. I know the challenge that can go along with free diving and spear fishing. Trying to encite a fight is not a way to help your sport. You are going to far.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

El Sombrero said:


> Well, that didn't last long did it?


Dude, give it a rest, your hurting, not helping.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever opinion a person holds, it’s important to know the facts about a topic. Having read the entire spearfishing thread, I will say that all but about 10 posts showed tremendous ignorance both of the sport and the biology of the fishery.

Take any stand you see fit on the subject, but make it an informed argument. Several of the participants in the thread tossed their personal credibility on all future subjects out the window by discussing something they knew nothing about and making assumptions.

What is free dive spear fishing? The amount of misinformation I saw in the thread was astounding. First of all, free diving is done without SCUBA equipment. The diver swims on the surface in a wetsuit, and spots targets underwater. Once spotted, the diver holds their breath and begins a stalk on the prey. Dives usually last over a minute, and are usually unsuccessful. The diver continues for about an hour per session until he/she needs a rest.

The above imposes some obvious limitations. First, underwater visibility in fresh water averages about 20 feet, rarely it may get to 35+ feet. I have made well over 100 freshwater dives on SCUBA, and those figures are from my experience. So, in order to free dive for any fish, it must be in water shallower than the maximum visibility. Second, even with a wet suit, being in cold water for more than an hour at a time also has limitations. I can do it if the water is above 60 degrees, although it is still very uncomfortable at that temperature. Third, free diving starts to become increasingly dangerous at depth. The risk of shallow water blackout increases the deeper you go and the longer you are holding your breath. Fourth, it is too dark to see much of anything in fresh water much below 60 feet most of the time.

In other words if you want to free dive spearfish in Fish Lake, when can you do it? Well macks can be found in shallow water around ice off and during the spawn. At ice off, the water is 33 degrees, and would result in hypothermia so that leaves the fall when the water has warmed up. It is impossible to engage in this sport when the fish are deep during the summer. You could try it on SCUBA, but not free diving. In short, stating that you shouldn’t be allowed to target the macks during the spawn is essentially saying that free diving for macks would be impossible. The fish must be relatively shallow and the water must be warm enough to avoid hypothermia. Making the statement that this should be done some other time is completely ignorant of the sport’s inherent limitations.

The discussion point then becomes: Should it be allowed at all, given the biology of the fishery? Is the targeting of mature fish during the spawn hurting the population of trophy mackinaw at Fish Lake?

At this point the data is pretty clear: Spear fishermen account for about 1% of the total harvest, traditional fishermen 99%. These spearos took 13 fish, traditional fishermen over 700 during the year on average. In addition, gill netting shows that the population of trophy mackinaw has been stable for about 20 years. The factual answer is that this has no measurable impact on the fishery at Fish Lake. If it has no impact, what is the point of changing the regs? If the regs were changed, fishing would not be better or worse – but rather stay the same. Why eliminate or restrict a practice that is harmless to the fishery, legal, and provides sportsmen a unique opportunity?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

threshershark said:


> At this point the data is pretty clear: Spear fishermen account for about 1% of the total harvest, traditional fishermen 99%. These spearos took 13 fish, traditional fishermen over 700 during the year on average. In addition, gill netting shows that the population of trophy mackinaw has been stable for about 20 years. The factual answer is that this has no measurable impact on the fishery at Fish Lake. If it has no impact, what is the point of changing the regs? If the regs were changed, fishing would not be better or worse - but rather stay the same. Why eliminate or restrict a practice that is harmless to the fishery, legal, and provides sportsmen a unique opportunity?


What is the matter with you? How dare you use thought, facts, reasoning, knowledge in a post on this topic. WTH are you thinking?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

NEW DIVISION OF MOSSBACK! SPHAGNUMBACK (SPEARFISHING)!

I hear someone glimpsed the Spider Mack this week...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> threshershark said:
> 
> 
> > At this point the data is pretty clear: Spear fishermen account for about 1% of the total harvest, traditional fishermen 99%. These spearos took 13 fish, traditional fishermen over 700 during the year on average. In addition, gill netting shows that the population of trophy mackinaw has been stable for about 20 years. The factual answer is that this has no measurable impact on the fishery at Fish Lake. If it has no impact, what is the point of changing the regs? If the regs were changed, fishing would not be better or worse - but rather stay the same. Why eliminate or restrict a practice that is harmless to the fishery, legal, and provides sportsmen a unique opportunity?
> ...


Ditto

Oh great.....somebody with a little logic comes along and ruins the concept of a good arguement !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > threshershark said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

Freediving does have its limitations... One of which is visiablity... We usually don't spot our pray from the surface in freshwater... But rather put ourselves in a place where fish are most likely to be... We dive down lay still on the bottom then create curiousity. This is usually what brings the fish in close for a shot. Sorta like hunting a elk in the rut.. Fish know your not suppose to be there How ever if you lay still and move slowly and avoid eye contact you can usually intice a fish to move with in range. 

Other point would be we are limited by how much cold water we can stand, Range of our gun. Which is usually two times its length. So here is some math for you all. When I am diving at my peak performance in COLD Water. I usually have about 50 sec breath hold. It takes me about ten seconds to drop to 20 ft. It takes me ten seconds to come up. So I have about 30 sec at the bottom to create enough interest of a fish that might be there to come check me out. Now I probley have a shorter gun say 75cm for all you that don't know metric its 29.5 inches. Because the water is more then likely dirty. Now I can effectively hit something that is 60 inches from the end of my gun if I can see that far. So In total I have about 30 sec to hunt a 5 foot area... Not only that But I am having to swim at the surface to stay warm, move locations, and depths... So is this really a sport that is " Shooting fish in a barrel Easy" No not really... 

James Hardesty


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

El Sombrero said:


> It seams that the hook and line guys want to push for a ban on spearfishing in Utah...


Bull feces. Like most "hook and line" guys who haven't said a word about spearfishing, I couldn't care less what you do so long as it's legal.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Whew…let’s all take a deep breath and reflect…. :| 

First, where H&L folks upset…you bet… me included…however, after (key words here) I and I’d bet numerous other Utah folks “reading the various years guide books found out spearfishing rules-of-engagement (ROE) were changed.” Education on my part. I’ll always be one of the first to belly-up-to-the-bar and say I made an ole poop pah…always!!!
Based on the ROE do I believe the spearfishing tournament held at Fish Lake was legit…yes. 

When I saw the photos of the Fish Lake tournament photos was I PO’d...yes.

Now reflecting on the Utah State DWR ROE did these spearfishing folks “really” violate Utah DWR ROE…no.

Folks they had the rule book, play book, game book, call it what you want….read it…this was approved by the Utah State DWR. If we the Utah H&L angler have a real beef…well as PBH put it then take it up with the “senior” State DWR officials et al…IMHO.

Unfortunately, ROE we’re laxed for 2008 an nobody paid attention especially for spearfishing Fish Lake during a “known” spawn …so be it. These guys were legal as I see it.

On my soap box now…folks if you want to change the ROE then have level heads and send e-mails to DWR officials and you can bet I did.

Most of you know the fish we go after…with that being said, I’d like to ask folks who spearfish to this…if the fish isn’t a known species to that specific body of water and your unsure of it…contact someone and be safe and go by the “general” bag limit for that state, area etc.

Bottom line…everyone learned from this and if you care and want to make a difference then you know what you need to do…cursing, name calling, jabs (me included) does nothing to prove your position…trust me learn the ROEs and if they're broke make a difference and get them changed…if it’s legal…it’s legal. :wink: :wink:


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

I applaud your response.... Yes everyone needs to think before speaking... ME INCLUDED... I agree that people have been inlightened by the resent thread... I hope everyone can come away from all this with a better understanding of others choice in fishing... I certainly hope that you all don't make a push to put more restriction on other forms of fishing though... If you feel that the current laws are to lax then I guess writting a letter or something to express your concern is fine... But to linch and do away with something completely because you don't do it yourself or because someone may have had more success at something is IMHO just wrong... I look forward to seeing what happens in the future... I guess this is a wake up call for everyone to throughly read your rule books each and every year. Don't just assume that the laws are the same from year to year. As well as don't assume your an expert at knowing the laws.... This my friend is a reciept for disaster... 

Best of luck you you all
James Hardesty


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

I also applaud your reply. We should all be on the same side of th battle. The battle is against the law breaking poachers. 
If you prefer H&L fishing then do it. If you prefer spearfishing then do it. No one is asking or telling you to try spearfishing and no one is demanding we use H&L. 
Cant we all just get a long and enjoy what we love to do? I think so. 

Although there are some H&L that despise us and when they see our dive flags the try to run us down/over or come way too close for comfort. Which is 100% illegal. Thats just wrong to endanger someones life because you dont think they should be doing something you dont like/agree with. 
my .02$.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i hope they cut this off fast. its a dumb sport if you ask me. its like saying someone in the military just cause there trained and they get to hunt they get to be other things. i dont care what skills in holding breath and how deap you can go leave the fish to real fisherman. sorry just my opinion. and i hope this web site is the cause for your guys sport to be shot down. its just kinda dumb.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

Are you drunk? Because that sounds like the most retarded thing I have heard. 

Okay mr "real fisherman" lets see your fish pics, you must have some great ones being that you are a real fisherman and we are just mere pawns killing the Lake trout population in Utah. 
BTW, I lke the being in the military statement, because I am, so therefore I spearfish! hahahahahahahahah. :lol: Go get another drink.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

flydaddy834 said:


> i hope they cut this off fast. its a dumb sport if you ask me. its like saying someone in the military just cause there trained and they get to hunt they get to be other things. i dont care what skills in holding breath and how deap you can go leave the fish to real fisherman. sorry just my opinion. and i hope this web site is the cause for your guys sport to be shot down. its just kinda dumb.


Oh, and this "sport" as you call it isnt going any where. It is bigger than you could imagine. If you dont believe me check out these sites. 
http://www.spearboard.com
http://www.spearfishingplanet.com 
http://www.spearfishing.com
There are many more.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a reminder here gents -
I locked the other thread because it reverted to name calling and just utter garbage. There seemed to be a need to discuss this further, and the reset appeared to be working. People were discussing and learning and getting along fine. Share ideas and discuss. That is what it is about. Lets just keep thing fairly civil. Thanks!

Gary


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

Gary, I cleaned them up a lil bit. I agree we should keep it civil. There is always one or two in every crowd/forum. :mrgreen:


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

why isnt there something we can pass around and get signed and get this to come to a close. these are waters that great great grandparents have fished and i didnt move here and have a son to only have trophy waters wiped out of fish no matter what size or what kind if it is not with a line and a hook then my friend that aint fishing its cheating. its like FREEDIVING with a gun. its wrong and sure hope someone gets a petition going on to show photos of the fish that were taken and to see how some act they dont want to promote the sport they want to KILL FISH. i have enjoyed reading the threads and i dont post much but this one really made me upset. especially how this thread opend up inviting a killing frenzy. just like everyother place that has been hotspotted or regs werent followed the fishing just aint what it used to be. i dont want my son saying i heard storys in the old days when fish were so huge.

VERY IMPORTANT US FISHERMAN CAN DECIDE TO CATCH AND RELEASE AND THE OTHERS DONT HAVE THAT OPTION. EVERYTHING THEY SHOOT WILL DIE. THANKS DWR FOR ANY HELP ON THIS MATTER. THESE WATERS ARE FOR ARE KIDS TO REMEMBER. HOPE YOU GUYS DO YOUR PART AND SEE THAT THIS IS JUST A LITTLE OFF TARGET OF WHERE WE NEED BE AS A FISHING STATE.


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

So now you say what is fishing and what is right? Oh and if you or your kid takes a fish its okay, but if my kids and myself take a fish spearFISHING its cheating. Get off your high horse and come down here to reality. I dont know if you live at high elevation but something is definitley wrong with your rationale/common sense or lack there of. (too much thin air)
Please dont think just because yur grandaddy fished with H&L that thereis only one way to fish. Have you ever left Utah? It seems you are very close minded and think your way is the only way. Like I said , you can sign all day long, spearFISHING isnt going anywhere. SO sign away and grind those axes. 
Or is it you have fished your entire life and still havent landed a fish like we did in one day? I bet thats it. 
Are you saying you really have a problem with fish dieing? You have to be kidding me right? How else am I going to eat them? They wont lay there and be still while I eat them, I tried that. Any other bright ideas? 
I think maybe you should take mine and get out a lil more, believe it or not the world is round and we actually landed on the moon. I know! CRAZY huh?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> why isnt there something we can pass around and get signed and get this to come to a close. these are waters that great great grandparents have fished and i didnt move here and have a son to only have trophy waters wiped out of fish no matter what size or what kind if it is not with a line and a hook then my friend that aint fishing its cheating. its like FREEDIVING with a gun. its wrong and sure hope someone gets a petition going on to show photos of the fish that were taken and to see how some act they dont want to promote the sport they want to KILL FISH. i have enjoyed reading the threads and i dont post much but this one really made me upset. especially how this thread opend up inviting a killing frenzy. just like everyother place that has been hotspotted or regs werent followed the fishing just aint what it used to be. i dont want my son saying i heard storys in the old days when fish were so huge.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT US FISHERMAN CAN DECIDE TO CATCH AND RELEASE AND THE OTHERS DONT HAVE THAT OPTION. EVERYTHING THEY SHOOT WILL DIE. THANKS DWR FOR ANY HELP ON THIS MATTER. THESE WATERS ARE FOR ARE KIDS TO REMEMBER. HOPE YOU GUYS DO YOUR PART AND SEE THAT THIS IS JUST A LITTLE OFF TARGET OF WHERE WE NEED BE AS A FISHING STATE.


Does your mom know you're up this late on a school night??


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> flydaddy834 said:
> 
> 
> > why isnt there something we can pass around and get signed and get this to come to a close. these are waters that great great grandparents have fished and i didnt move here and have a son to only have trophy waters wiped out of fish no matter what size or what kind if it is not with a line and a hook then my friend that aint fishing its cheating. its like FREEDIVING with a gun. its wrong and sure hope someone gets a petition going on to show photos of the fish that were taken and to see how some act they dont want to promote the sport they want to KILL FISH. i have enjoyed reading the threads and i dont post much but this one really made me upset. especially how this thread opend up inviting a killing frenzy. just like everyother place that has been hotspotted or regs werent followed the fishing just aint what it used to be. i dont want my son saying i heard storys in the old days when fish were so huge.
> ...


 -BaHa!- -/|\- -*|*- -8/- -O<-


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll try really really hard not to go off on a tangent and name call and stuff like that... But **** its so hard. Lets compair fishing technics shall we? You use a pole we use a gun. You target sertain fish we target those same fish. You choose to catch and release we choose to release or catch.. Your fish is usually caught by the mouth. Our fish is usually caught by the side. Your way of fishing takes time and skill. Our way of fishing take time and skill. Your way of fishing can be fun, relaxing, and time consuming. Our way of fishing is fun,relaxing, and time consuming... Get my point its the same thing... No matter how you cut the pie its going to be the same... The only difference is that your way of fishing is more popular. I hope that people will open up to new ideas and way of doing things... 

For the guy who thinks that all we are going to do is take trophy fish and his son is going to be left with swidish fish... AKA GUMMY FISH. Here is my answer for you... I promise not to take any more fish then what my family will consume... Fair enough.... I sure hope so... 

James Hardesty


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

You guys really don't need to defend yourselves anymore. What you did was legal and that's good enough. Was I a little upset about you guys shooting the fish? Yes, but it was completely out of jealousy. I've spent hundreds of hours on that frozen lake freezing my arse off; and I've caught some really nice fish, but they are few and far between. To those that are opposed to what these guys did, calling them names and putting down their sport on a message board isn't going to help your cause. Go to your RAC meeting, write the DWR, eat your vitamins and say a prayer if you want. Just don't make yourself look like an idiot by calling people names for something they love to do. Think about how offended and ticked you all get when anti's resort to name calling and criticizing your hunting or fishing method of choice?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> these are waters that great great grandparents have fished.


I know of a great great grandfather and great grandfather that, years and years ago, "fished" for Lake trout at Fish Lake in the fall. They used to take gunny sacks full and would take them any way they could. I suspect they would have been free diving if they would have had the equipment and it provided a steady supply of protein. "Great Grandfather" is not, nor has he ever been what most would consider a "fisherman" and he hates to eat fish to this day. Those were days of eating what was available.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I know of a great great grandfather and great grandfather that, years and years ago, "fished"


Amen Doc. My Grandpa never followed fish limits or game laws. He grew up subsisting on the land, and whatever took fish or game, in whatever quantities, was used. I still remember as a 10 year old kid being floored when Grandpa creeled several limits of trout in an afternoon so they could be bottled for winter. It didn't sit right with me then, and doesn't now. Sometimes the good old days weren't all that good.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Sometimes the good old days weren't all that good.





Billy Joel said:


> The good old days weren't always good, tomorrow ain't as bad as it seems.


I agree. It seems that taken in perspective, this applies.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, being a fly Fisherman who has been converted to Bass fishing the last few years, This same thing has happened before in every type of fishing. Fly Fishermen think everything should be released except pan fish. Bass fisherman wouldn't think about eating a bass but any trout is fair game and so on. Both groups will lobby for their water to have regulations to say as much and piss of the guy that just wants to take his kid fishing and keep a few for dinner. There is room for everyone in the fishing world. The problem is the Bass guy shouldn't flont it in frount of the trout guy when he kills a trout to eat and the trout guy shouldnt do the same with a bass. In my opinion all this fish should be killed in moderation and only what can be eaten fresh. I don't think any one should fill the freezer with any fish or bottle it for that matter. We cannot justify the cost that goes into our sports by thinking we are just feeding the family.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, for god's sake, stop showing pictures of dead fish, you're offending people.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

if i am following this correctly and if i am up on all the info these were spawning fish. what gets me is what they produced and what was lost in the taking. these fish had been here producing large amounts of healthy fry not only for food for the others but ones that will grow to 20lbs in 20 years. 

we should put in place tougher regs on how fish are caught. we have them on kokes and we have slots at alot of trophy waters here in utah. thats all i am saying... it needs to regulated and they need to have laws different laws especially to out-of-staters... especially Colorado 

can they do this in their own state.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> if i am following this correctly and if i am up on all the info these were spawning fish. what gets me is what they produced and what was lost in the taking. these fish had been here producing large amounts of healthy fry not only for food for the others but ones that will grow to 20lbs in 20 years.
> 
> we should put in place tougher regs on how fish are caught. we have them on kokes and we have slots at alot of trophy waters here in utah. thats all i am saying... it needs to regulated and they need to have laws different laws especially to out-of-staters...* especially Colorado
> 
> can they do this in their own state*.


I imagine they could, but wouldn't that ruin the adventure and fun of traveling? It's possible that maybe this area works better with the member's and scheduling of this event. I would not assume *all *member's are from Colorado.

I guess we as Utahn's could also stay home, no going to Nevada to gamble, no Wyoming to bet on horses and buy fireworks, booze or to see Jellystone. No Arizona to see the Grand Canyon. No skiing, fishing, hunting in Colorado. In fact, I think we should put a giant condom over the State of Utah to keep us in and keep the outsider's out.....It would be safer that way.

Now, back to ethic's.....

With Scubadown's very first post. He spoke as if he was teaching a class. He calmly explained what this sport meant to him. Throughout the threads he has maintained his ability to keep a level head, he has explained the reasons, advantages, experience's and knowledge of this sport. Scubadown and his buddy CRH have tried to educate us with different sport that we don't see much of around here. We have slandered him, we have insulted him and we have questioned his integrity. ( of course, he bit back a little )

If you do or don't agree with spearing fish, that's fine. I believe Scubadown and CRH have some very deep ethic's and should be treated as well as we treat _most_ new members..

One other item that really impressed me, which most of us are hesitant to do. He signed off using his own real name....to me, that was very impressive....

I think that's what I'm going to start doing... :wink:

Steve McQueen


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

While we are on ethics; can you believe this guy's actions? Appalling!







I think that is illegal to hold that high.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

.45 said:


> flydaddy834 said:
> 
> 
> > if i am following this correctly and if i am up on all the info these were spawning fish. what gets me is what they produced and what was lost in the taking. these fish had been here producing large amounts of healthy fry not only for food for the others but ones that will grow to 20lbs in 20 years.
> ...


Great post .45!

You can have one of mine in the nightstand, might even be able to fit some of AZ in there too.
You guys are inspiring, I think I'll sign off with my real name as well.
Best regards,
Dirk Diggler :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> With Scubadown's very first post. He spoke as if he was teaching a class. He calmly explained what this sport meant to him. Throughout the threads he has maintained his ability to keep a level head, he has explained the reasons, advantages, experience's and knowledge of this sport. Scubadown and his buddy CRH have tried to educate us with different sport that we don't see much of around here. We have slandered him, we have insulted him and we have questioned his integrity. ( of course, he bit back a little )
> 
> *If you do or don't agree with spearing fish, that's fine. I believe Scubadown and CRH have some very deep ethic's and should be treated as well as we treat most new members..*
> 
> ...


Good post 'Steve'.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> [quote=".45":3vxcuh7n]
> 
> 
> flydaddy834 said:
> ...


Great post .45!

You can have one of mine in the nightstand, might even be able to fit some of AZ in there too.
You guys are inspiring, I think I'll sign off with my real name as well.
Best regards,
Dirk Diggler :wink:[/quote:3vxcuh7n]
That is impressive! .45 are you related to Lighning McQueen?
Poo-don't flatter yourself! 
Sincerely,
Hugh Jass


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

We do not allow the wholesale slaugter of any other animal on its spawning beds why should we allow this to take place. Don't get me wrong if you want to spearfish more power to you but why allow it at a time of the year when the spawn is in effect?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 have been lying to me this whole time!! Here I thought you had a sweet western name and now its just half of a western name! I am upset and you mr. jASS? Hmmm I dont know who to trust anymore. Is Trees first name really Papichulo? :|


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, they just call me Papichulo because I'm well endowed.

Sincerely,

Jason Rossman


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Dang Fixed Blade and Tree are the same person WTF


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Has he been using my name? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> No, they just call me Papichulo because I'm well endowed.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jason Rossman


You retard. Step away from the crack pipe


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

But it's mine?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> But it's mine?


The name or the crack pipe?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The crack pipe, besides, "what's in a name?".


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I was told your real name is Stu Padaso. Any truth to that?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's not very nice. You must have forgotten about the pictures I've been holding on to.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I was just kidding, DAHB must be lying again!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you for your apology. I was about to push the upload button.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

****, that was way too close! -)O(-


----------

